# Kakimoto exhaust



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Further to my previous regarding a 33 GTR iam interested in buying. 

The car has a Kakimoto system. looking at a couple of threads this sounds to be a LOUD exhaust! is this the case and what sort of quality is it?

Cheers guys and gals.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

105dB 
I have been speaking to Steve about one of these for the R32.
He gets quite animated about it. He had one on his R33. Said its just about neighbour friendly at idle but really loud when no boost.
I did some surfing and the general regard for the exhaust is high.
Apparently, they are racing exhausts and not too far off in street spec.
I'll try to find the links ....


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks for that buddy

If i worried about the neighbours I wouldn't be switching from my lovely 32 to another GTR!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Found this here


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

I've got one on my stage 1 R32. The exhaust is LOUD!

At idle it sounds pretty friendly but you can still hear it quite a distance away.

It's when you drive away that you really hear what it is about. Most skylines you can hear the engine noise through the exhaust but this is more raspy..

Very deep throaty raspy noise.

Pulling in and out of the driveway will definitely wake up the neighbours. Anything above 2k revs and it's making a racket.

But that sound is OH SOOOOOOOOO satisfying... esp on the downchanges from 4th to 3rd, or 3rd to 2nd when you get a perfect heel and toe and blip the throttle..!!


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a dual N1 and it sounds brilliant. They will hear you before they see you but that's the way it should be with a GT-R


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

i went out in a JDM integra the other week with a kakimoto exhaust, **** me that was loud.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Kakimoto


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Its loud, however if you put the baffle in it quietens it down a lot until it comes on boost!

Baffle costs about 8000Yen and can be specified in different sizes.

DaveG


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

I like my Kakimoto, but it can be a bit loud at times. I kinda try to shrink a little bit on those cold mornings when I start it and she goes to high idle...at normal idle it is very nice.


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Thats great guys, have to say iam a little worried now if it is so intrusive lol 

I on occasion blast down to devon from up and am also planning a trip to France next year - ear plugs might be required if I cant get hold of the baffle. But sounds like everyone is happy who has one so I guess it must be a good loud noise


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

I cant believe nobody has put any posts up about the pic of that guy cleaning his own pipe!!! How Doo!! lol

Screw the people next door as long as it is below the legal db's then dont worry nothing they can do, but I think they will not even notice it when they see the car, its a skyline they will be in love with it as soon as they see it, the noise of the exhaust will just turn them on lol


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

costadelsol said:


> I cant believe nobody has put any posts up about the pic of that guy cleaning his own pipe!!! How Doo!! lol


I was going to make a reference to "fisting" when I show that pic  .


----------



## SteveGTsT (Mar 16, 2005)

I have one on my GTsT and it is incredibly loud and gets a bit annoying on a daily commute. I will change it post xmas for something not so loud, but if I didn't use it daily then I probably would leave it on as it's a fantastic noise on boost, sounds like hells just opened up and swallowed you en route...


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I had a kakimoto on my GTV (N/A). Very good exhausts IMHO. Without the baffle it was LOUD!!! This was OK for short distances or waking up the neigbours, but it'd give anyone a headache on a long drive. 

Get the baffle and you'll be alright, though do take care when fitting the it. It's secured by a single nut+bolt and let's just say that sometimes things can work loose (how about 120km/h plus on the expressway and then BOOM!  Look at the rear view mirror to see the baffle (a hefty chunk of metal) flying through the air!! Fortunately it was early morning and there was no one driving behind me at the time  )


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

costadelsol said:


> I cant believe nobody has put any posts up about the pic of that guy cleaning his own pipe!!! How Doo!! lol


LOL  I never thought that was all you guys had on your mind on this forum...!!


----------



## 32 GTR Guy NW (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeh I have heard a similar storey about the baffle coming unsecured - Not good!

I think no doubt I would love the standard sound for the first few weeks but when I have got over the initial honeymoon period, will use a baffle through the week and remove it for the weekends


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

I have kakimoto downpipes and full system, no cat or anything else for that matter, i've had them off to do a gasket...shon light in one end and it came straight out the other. When i first got the car i couldnt believe how loud it was. To date its the loudest car i've heard on the road. sounds more like a bike...i love it, everyone else down my street dont! 

http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gtrleftrear9zw.jpg

http://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gtrkakimoto3ov.jpg


----------



## Jamie_stevens (Apr 5, 2005)

As a PS to the above, anyone know the model of my exhaust? The pipes you can see go all the way, one to each turbo.


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Ive had two Kakimoto exhausts on different cars and I really like them, there are different models but the one you have looks like the last one I had and allthough it is loud when you open it up its not too bad driving around slowly and I never found it a bother even on a long trip so dont worry about it - find a long bridge or tunnel, wind down the windows and just enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

looks like the hyper2000 n1 dual or something like that, go to the kakimoto racing website and all their exhausts are listed with diagrams.


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I love it !


----------

